# What exactly is MK-2866 (Ostarine) and What are it's Benefits?



## 24K (Jan 19, 2014)

Here is one of my many articles on MK-2866 (Ostarine)... Buy the purest  and highest quality SARMS, including MK-2866 exclusively at  SARMS1.COM - The best Selective androgen receptor modulators... 

Ostarine (MK-2866) is a SARM developed by GTx  for the prevention and treatment of muscle wasting. It may eventually be  a medical prescription for the prevention of cachexia, atrophy and  sarcopenia as well as for Hormone or Testosterone Replacement Therapy.

As  a research chemical, Ostarine belongs to a class of chemicals know as  SARMS or selective androgen receptor modulators. SARMS create selective  anabolic activity at certain androgen receptors. In comparison to  testosterone and other anabolic steroids, the advantage of SARMS, is  they do not have androgenic activity in non-skeletal muscle tissues.  Ostarine is effective in maintaining and increasing lean body mass.

How does it work?

SARMS bind to the androgen receptor and demonstrate osteo (bone) and myo (muscular) anabolic activity.

Androgen receptor activation

Binding  and activation of the Androgen receptor alters the expression of genes  and increases protein synthesis which builds muscle. In essence, SARMS  like ostarine cause muscle growth in the same manner as steroids,  however unlike testosterone and other anabolic steroids, SARMS do not  produce the growth effect on prostate and other secondary sexual organs.

Ostarine  in particular exerts its anabolic effects on muscle tissue almost  exclusively. So not only does it represent a new potential treatment  option for a wide spectrum of conditions from muscle wasting diseases  (from age-related to AIDS or cancer-related), but is also has immense  potential for muscle building for bodybuilders, fitness, athletes and an  agent to minimize atrophy during recovery periods from serious surgery  or similar situations.

*Uses of Ostarine*

Lean muscle gains (bulking)

Ostarine  is the most anabolic of any SARMS, making its first and foremost use  for wanting to gain lean muscle. The gains in total weight will not be  comparable to bulking steroids, however the total gains will almost  entirely be lean muscle.

The gains that are made on ostarine are  very keepable and users generally see an increase of up to 7 lbs. of  lean body mass over and 8 week cycle at 25mg day (diet dependent). The  most common dosage is 25 mg for 8 weeks. The side effects that one  encounters with steroid use will not be present on cycle.

Generally,  with ostarine, the higher the dosage, the more suppression. Although  suppression is minimal and is nowhere comparable to suppression that one  encounters on steroids, any cycle of ostarine over a 4 weeks period  requires a 3 week mini pct. A serm is not required in this pct.

Losing Bodyfat (cutting)

Ostarine  would primarily fit into a cutting protocol for the maintenance of  muscle mass while reducing calories. One of the most disheartening  outcomes of cutting is the loss hard earned muscle mass. The drop in  metabolic rate and hormone levels (T3, IGF, Testosterone etc) with the  lack of calories is a perfect catabolic environment for loss of muscle  tissue. As Ostarine has anabolic effects, the dieter can cut calories  without having to worry about muscle or strength loss. Ostarine has also  shown noticeable nutrient partitioning effects among users, another  reason why it can be of great help when cutting.

A 15-20 mg  dosing protocol for 6-8 weeks is good for cutting with Ostarine without  undergoing any side effects or high suppression. However it must be  stated that due to the lack of androgenicity, muscle hardness and  overall results are not as prominent as with the SARM S-4.

Recomping

Recomping  is where ostarine truly shines. The recomping effect of losing fat and  gaining muscle at the same time is what the majority of users are  looking for. Trying to achieve this when you are not absolutely new to  training is extremely difficult.

Where Ostarine shines for  recomping is in its nutrient partitioning benefits. Calories are taken  from fat stores and calorie intake is fed to the muscle tissue. In fact  many users report that Ostarine consumed at maintenance calories  produces weight loss, while still getting increases in strength and  muscle mass.

One of the most important factors of recomping is  time. As you are trying to achieve multiple objectives, it requires a  longer time period to notice good recomp effects so even when running  steroids, these would have to be longer run injectable compounds as  opposed to the short used liver toxic oral steroids.

Although  Ostarine is taken orally, it is not methylated and is not toxic to the  liver and does not have a negative effect on ones blood pressure.  Therefore it can be run for longer than oral steroids.

The dosing protocol of 20-25mg for 6-8 weeks will give excellent recomp effects.

Diet  must also be optimized to where calories are just above maintenance  with at least 30% coming from lean sources of protein to get the best  recomp effect.

Injury Prevention

The effects of ostarine  translate to anabolism in bone and skeletal muscle tissue, which means  it could be used in the future for a variety of uses, such as  osteoporosis and as a concurrent treatment with drugs that reduce bone  density. Therefore it has great application as a compound to use for  rehabilitation of injuries, in particular bone and tendon related  injuries.

Doses of 12.5mg per day is recommend for such purposes and improvement in joint movement that can be seen after just 6-8 days.

Timing of Doses

As  Ostarine has a half life of around 24 hours, each of these doses only  has to be taken orally once a day, therefore its also offers an  extremely convenient supplementation intake.

Ostarine and estrogen concern

SARMS  do not aromatize, conferring all their effects to AR binding and not to  metabolic conversion to active androgens/estrogens. However blood work  from users has shown a slight elevation in serum estradiol levels (which  may be one of the factors in its high effectiveness for treating  tendon, ligament, and bone injuries or illnesses.

This elevation  is extremely small and is no case for concern. If however you are  absolutely concerned about slight increases in Estrogen, you can always  opt for low doses AI?s, like aromasin or arimidex for added protection  and prevention.

Advantages of Ostarine when compared to steroids

It is non methylated so it is non toxic to the liver or blood pressure

Some  suppression may be present at doses of 25mg+ run for longer than 4  weeks, however a stringent PCT of prescription SERMs like Nolvadex or  Clomid is not necessary.

High oral bioavailability without significant damage to your liver as with oral steroids.

Great sense of well being while on, (without the aggression which can often detrimentally impact users daily lives).

No  need for a long time period off between cycles; the recommended time of  period for normal steroid cycles would be Time on + PCT, so for a  typical 6 week cycle and 4 week PCT, a user would have to wait another  10 weeks after PCT to start another cycle where SARMS recovery requires  minimal rest in between.

Ostarine also resulted in a  dose-dependent decrease in LDL and HDL cholesterol levels, with the  average LDL/HDL ratio for all doses remaining in the low cardiovascular  risk category ? hence there is little impact on cholesterol values.

Advantages Of Ostarine when compared to other SARMS

The metabolite M1 which seems to cause toxicity in S4 (temporary occular disturbances) is not present in Ostarine.

Also unlike S4, Ostarine does not have androgenic properties in non muscle tissue.

Ostarine Summary

Anabolic even at doses as low as 3mg

Great for strength

Great for lean mass gains

Great for body recomposition

Great for endurance (aerobic or anaerobic)

Joint healing abilities

Half life of circa 24 hours ? only once a day dosing required


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 20, 2014)

Pitbull44 said:


>



  osta is the best sarm imho.....best for all around gains/fatloss


----------



## Militant (Jan 24, 2014)

gymrat827$ said:


> osta is the best sarm imho.....best for all around gains/fatloss



I agree bro.. Ostarine is the king

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree.

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/osta-rx/


----------



## 24K (Jan 26, 2014)

Osta is definitely the most well rounded sarm... It can do so many different things and has serious versatility... The healing benefits are a huge benefit that often gets overlooked as well... 25 mg a day, dosed once a day in the a.m. is the sweet spot...


----------



## fizs#1 (Jan 27, 2014)

A lot of people don't realize the heightened sense of well-being that accompanies the osta gains. I love the stuff; nectar of the gods.  Greatest gift to PCT when packaged with gw 501516 and combined with a normal PCT protocol.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyosinFortitude (Feb 5, 2014)

24K said:


> Osta is definitely the most well rounded sarm... It can do so many different things and has serious versatility... The healing benefits are a huge benefit that often gets overlooked as well... 25 mg a day, dosed once a day in the a.m. is the sweet spot...


24k, this is best read I've seen outlined on ostarine. I have researched with it during bridges and pct. found its effects quite impressive and definitely more so than expected. Never ran the liquid research chem ostarine only ostanish by what used to be elite muscles but the product worked beyond my expectations. Claims such as these reports set the bar impressively high and to feel as though these claims resulted in such a way to be considered credible was good news. I'd love to pick your brain a little more regarding osta. What are your exact oppinions on it, based on your own expertise in relation to use during pct protocol specifically? I'm talking about running 20mg daily for 6weeks, along with your cclomid, nolvadex, formeron,clen etc. my thinking is that it's benefits regarding health of bones, connective tissues, anti-catabolic, maintaining strength and also assisting in the process of continued recomp even during pct. cab u offer us some insight to your thoughts on this? Would be greatly appreciated. Btw, this should be stickied


----------



## 24K (Feb 6, 2014)

I am on trt now but ostarine has always been a pct staple for me... From the first pct I ran, I knew I would never run another without osta... It will not cause suppression until you exceed 4 weeks of use... That's when the suppression could begin and even at the point it is very minimal unless you are just abusing the dosage... You should not exceed 25mg a day... 

I don't advise clen usage so I will just leave that alone... There is no need to run clomid and nolva with ostarine... Ostarine only would require a mini pct consisting of a strong test booster and if you would like, an ai is fine... Of course you can run clomid or nolva but it is not necessary...

Your thoughts that you listed are all correct on top of the fact that ostarine offers many healing benefits as well... I would never run a pct without it... It is extremely multifunctional... You can use it at any time and experience huge benefits... It is best utilized stacked with other sarms... They all go hand in hand and when ran together can provide


----------



## fizs#1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Some food "advices" 24k.  I like to point out to clientele that PCT in the past consisted of getting the boys back with HCG and clomid and using a serm to keep estro in check. Now we can do all that and keep our gains.  Since ostarine was researched and developed for its muscle waisting properties, we can apply this to our PCT regiment as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

